# 3 Pin zu Molex hat nur zwei Pin gewollt ?



## tamiiiiir (19. Juni 2019)

Ich braeuchte mal auf schnelle Hilfe, und zwar habe ich mir einen 3 Pin zu Molex adapter gekauft (InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Luefteradapte… | CASEKING.de) auf den Bildern hat er 3 Pin, dass gelieferte teil aber nur zwei Pin, ist das so gewollt ? Betrieben wird damit die Wasserkuehler Pumpe mit 12V. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2019)

Das macht nichts, er braucht vom Molex nur 12v und Masse, der 3. Pin am Lüfterstecker ist für das Tachosignal zur Drehzahlmessung, ist in dem Fall also egal.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Bild ist zwar der dritte Pin mit dabei was aber auch auf dem Bild kein Kabel angebunden hat. In diesem Sinn vollkommen egal ob da zwei oder drei Pins dran sind da der dritte Pin ehe nicht angeschlossen wird. Wieso ist auch ganz einfach, denn das ganze wird direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen und das Netzteil verfügt nichts um die Drehzahl aufs Mainboard übertragen zu können, daher muss auch der dritte Pin der das Tacho übergeben würde nicht mit dabei sein. Das ganze wird daher einfach nur mit Spannung betrieben ohne was daran regeln zu können. 

Die einzige Regelung wäre andere Kabeln am Molex ab zugreifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es aber auch direkt zu kaufen um nicht selbst Handanlegen zu müssen.
Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V Adapter 10cm ab €' '2,44 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## moonlive (22. Juni 2019)

Ist es egal wie rum man die baut?
3pin zu 4pin -=oder=- 4pin zu 3pin

Hab mal versucht ein 4pin-molex Lüfter mit so einem Adapterkabel an ein 3pin anzuschliessen, hat nicht geklappt. 
Das problem der 4pin-molex Lüfter hatt 2 Stück von den 4pin-molex. Und die waren doppelseitig. Also man konnte hinten und vorne dranstecken.
 Wusste  nicht genau wo man den anschliessen sollte. Hab dann versucht dennen zwei Kabel die zum Lüfter gehen zu folgen. Habe dann aber alle 4 Seiten versucht und es hat trotzdem nichtgeklappt.

Lag wohl irgendwie daran das der Kabeladapter auch 2 Seiten (hinten+vorne gleich) von den 4pin-Molex hatte. Das waren dann insgesamt 8verschiedene Varianten. Die richtige hab ich bis heute noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2019)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du meinst, wenn du Bilder hast kann man mehr dazu sagen.
Lüfteranschlüsse haben immer eine Führung und da kann immer eingesteckt werden und das ganz gleich ob es sich um ein 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Lüfter handelt. Da die Führung hierzu bestimmt welche Pins verwendet werden. Es gibt auch Adapter wo 4 Pins auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sind, aber das sind dann keine Lüfteradapter sondern Adpater um zwei RGB Kabeln miteinander zu verbinden und zu verlängern.


----------



## moonlive (23. Juni 2019)

Wie in dem Bild von dem InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Luefteradapte… | CASEKING.de Adapterkabel.
Da hat man doch 2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten von dem 4-Pin. 
Wenn ich den linken nehme (im idealfall die 2 schwarz+roten Kabel unten.) geht nicht...
oder wenn man sowas drauf stecken würden: 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf … | CASEKING.de


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

Den Adapter aus dem zweiten Link kannst aufs Netzteil stecken und der passt ja wegen der Passform nur von einer Position her. An diesem kannst dann den Lüfter anstecken. Damit ist aber dann ende mit dem Molex Anschluss des Netzteil daher gibt es auch den Adapter wie aus dem ersten Link womit im Prinzip das selber erreicht wird nur mit dem Unterschied dass das andere Kabel noch eine weitere Anschlussmöglichkeit eines Molex Stecker wieder verfügbar macht.


----------



## moonlive (23. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Damit ist aber dann ende mit dem Molex Anschluss


Ja, das war dann irgendwie der grund warum ich es nicht geschaft habe den 3pin Lüfter über 4pin, wieder an ein 3pin anzuschliessen.
(mir haben die Y-Spliter gefehlt, deswegen wollte ich so ein 4pin Adapter nehmen weil der "theoretisch wie ein Y-Kabel aussieht")


> mit dem Unterschied dass das andere Kabel noch eine weitere Anschlussmöglichkeit eines Molex Stecker wieder verfügbar macht.


Und da wird die geschichte dann etwas komplizierter... Ausser man versteht das Schaltprinzip wie in deinem Diagramm dargestellt
Ich denke mal mit dennen: Noctua NA-SAC1 Adapterset 3-Pin zu 4-Pol-Molex - 12,5 … kann man ein 4pin molex, einfach und ohne probleme  an ein 3pin anschluss für Lüftersteuerung anschliessen. *Nüch*
(obwohl auf dem Bild sieht der eine von den dreien, irgendwie anderstrum aus)


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

Du denkst zu kompliziert.

Wenn du den zweiten Adapter einfach ans Netzteil ansteckst wäre es einfach nur eine Verlängerung, da du dann wieder den selben Stecker erhältst um nochmal ein Molex Kabel anschließen zu können. Nur wird hier halt so nebenbei die Spannung und die Masse für den Lüfter abgezweigt.


----------

